# Blade for a Stanley 12 1/2



## niladx1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone got a good source for blades? Picked one up at a yard sale for $20 but no blade.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a fellow selling them made from old saw blades, no idea of quality:
http://www.jimbodetools.com/Replace...-12-12-1-2-and-112-Scraper-Planes-p30454.html

Unfortunately they are not available from Hock anymore it seems.


----------

